# ehd available for my 222k



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey, just exchanged my 21 for a 222k. can i have dish reformat my ehd i was using for my 211 to use for my 222k? Just a thought.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Nope. 222/222K is not compatible with EHD.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

Unfortunately Coldsteel is correct. The 222 can't use an EHD.


----------

